# Your favorite granular synthesizer tool ?



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2016)

These days I use a lot of Will Bedfords Granulate for kontakt also still rely on Granite.

Reaktor and ensembles come in handy for this also including different versions of metaphysical function.

I had high hopes for The Mangle but the developer has been very flaky and it is not been developed.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 17, 2016)

I bought Halion 5 and Mach Five 3/Falcon a while ago and have been meaning to dust them off. I don't really know my way around them like Kontakt, like not at all... but just throwing some orchestra chords in either one and messing with granular mode can yield great things...but it's a toss up what comes out of course.


----------



## phil_wc (Dec 17, 2016)

I use Granulate and Padshop Pro the most.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 17, 2016)

You can only granulate single samples not multi- sampled like Alchemy of olde?


----------



## ryan-Phayder (Dec 20, 2016)

^ Padshop Pro has 2 layers so you can granulate 2 samples in the same patch.


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm always using UVI Falcon for granular stuff.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 31, 2016)

I use classic Alchemy (Windows version). I simply like the workflow, and the results are always satisfactory for my music.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 31, 2016)

I still have a friend who uses the original Alchemy just because he knows it so well even know he has Logic X and Alchemy2



Parsifal666 said:


> I use classic Alchemy (Windows version). I simply like the workflow, and the results are always satisfactory for my music.


----------



## kevinlee87 (Dec 31, 2016)

Before = Alchemy
Now = Falcon


----------



## Iskra (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't use much granular synthesis, although I use padshop a lot (for very specific purposes). One very underrated synth, imho...


----------



## bytechop (Jan 7, 2017)

The Mangle, Granulator2 or other Reaktor/Max Tools.


----------

